# looking from some people to jam with in hamilton and area



## esp_dsp (Feb 27, 2007)

hey another band bit the dust so need some new people to jam with and maybe start up a band.... i am only 17 but ill jam with anyone for some fun.. 
so let me know if your interested


----------



## CobaltBlue72 (Jun 3, 2007)

Hey, 18, Guitarist, Hamilton. I could use a good jam sometime.. 

my one band more or less dissolved. and the other band i was in... well the rest of the members were so unexperienced it was almost like i was giving free lessons rather than jamming.


----------



## esp_dsp (Feb 27, 2007)

alright ill pm you my email if you got msn or whatever just add me or send me and email and perhaps we can set something up in the near future


----------

